
Details on Gremlin's new "Quantum Walks" graph algorithm [pdf] - espeed
http://arxiv.org/abs/1511.06278
======
okram
Gremlin is the language of Apache TinkerPop
([http://tinkerpop.apache.org](http://tinkerpop.apache.org))

